# Accessibility of Micro Units in CA



## nealderidder (Dec 24, 2019)

I'm looking at some micro residential units currently under construction in NorCAL. A plan is attached. This is in a building with over one hundred units. 

This building meets the definition of "Covered Multi-Family" per 1102A.1. I don't see anywhere in chapter 11A that "efficiency units" are exempted from any of the requirements of 11A.

In a CA apartment building of any size all units are covered units and have accessibility requirements for accessible path, doors, door clearances, bathroom fixture clearances, kitchens etc. There is no Type A/Type B.

Disregard for the moment the challenges I see with the tub/shower controls and the lav. What about that front door? 1132A.5.2 calls for an 18" clear space beyond the door strike (pull side) regardless of whether it's an entry, required exit, or interior passage door. So why would this be allowed?

I'm looking through local zoning code, local building code amendments and don't see anything that would exempt any part of 11A for micro units.

Anyone have any ideas why this was allowed? This is all privately funded. 

Thanks,
Neal


----------



## cda (Dec 24, 2019)

No nothing about it,,,

But if it was labeled motel or hotel 

How would your questions be handled??

Seem almost the size of one.


----------



## e hilton (Dec 25, 2019)

I looked at the floor plans.  No dimensions, but based on the width of the front door it looks to me like there is 18” to the side.  And if there is no closer on the door, does the dim change?


----------



## mark handler (Dec 25, 2019)

e hilton said:


> I looked at the floor plans.  No dimensions, but based on the width of the front door it looks to me like there is 18” to the side.  And if there is no closer on the door, does the dim change?


With the AHJ permission, they can add automatic door opener.


----------



## mark handler (Dec 25, 2019)

nealderidder said:


> ...tub/shower controls ...


Rotate the tub 180 degrees, controls on accessible side.

Toilet/lav clearances.You do not need that deep of a closet, you can widen the bath by taking a little out of the closet.


----------



## nealderidder (Dec 26, 2019)

cda said:


> No nothing about it,,,
> 
> But if it was labeled motel or hotel
> 
> ...




It's not a motel, it's an R-2 apartment building.


----------



## nealderidder (Dec 26, 2019)

e hilton said:


> I looked at the floor plans.  No dimensions, but based on the width of the front door it looks to me like there is 18” to the side.  And if there is no closer on the door, does the dim change?



It's a 4' wide hallway. With a 3' wide front door there's no way to get the 18" pull side clearance. The dimension doesn't change with or without a closer on the pull side.


----------



## nealderidder (Dec 26, 2019)

mark handler said:


> With the AHJ permission, they can add automatic door opener.



This isn't my project so I don't have any detailed plans but that could be it.


----------



## nealderidder (Dec 26, 2019)

mark handler said:


> Rotate the tub 180 degrees, controls on accessible side.
> 
> Toilet/lav clearances.You do not need that deep of a closet, you can widen the bath by taking a little out of the closet.



Agreed, there are ways to make the bathroom work it's really that front door that's bugging me. That kitchen looks suspect too. I'm really just wondering if I missed something in chapter 11A. The way I read it, every covered unit has to meet the requirements of Division IV and in a new high-rise multi-family apartment building of flats, every unit is going to be classified as "covered".


----------



## cda (Dec 26, 2019)

nealderidder said:


> It's not a motel, it's an R-2 apartment building.



But they look like some Motel: hotel rooms

and seems same requirements would apply


----------



## e hilton (Dec 26, 2019)

cda said:


> But they look like some Motel: hotel rooms
> 
> and seems same requirements would apply


Except a motel is transient space, not long term occupancy.


----------



## ADAguy (Dec 26, 2019)

Transient vs motel, minimum sq. ftg. 70?


----------



## Paul Sweet (Dec 27, 2019)

Motels are subject to ADA.  Apartment requirements come from the HUD Fair Housing Act Amendments.  IBC rearranges and enhances them, then California rearranges and enhances them some more.


----------



## nealderidder (Dec 27, 2019)

Paul Sweet said:


> Motels are subject to ADA.  Apartment requirements come from the HUD Fair Housing Act Amendments.  IBC rearranges and enhances them, then California rearranges and enhances them some more.



And I don't see anything in the IBC that exempts any apartment in an R-2 building from the 18" pull side clearance.  Am I missing something or should this not have been approved?


----------



## mark handler (Dec 28, 2019)

nealderidder said:


> And I don't see anything in the IBC that exempts any apartment in an R-2 building from the 18" pull side clearance.  Am I missing something or should this not have been approved?


Alternate means and methods. There have been papers on them from the DOJ.


----------



## nealderidder (Dec 28, 2019)

mark handler said:


> Alternate means and methods. There have been papers on them from the DOJ.



I think I can get a hold of the Conditions of Approval, I'll see if I can find a reference to an AMMR in there.


----------



## mark handler (Dec 28, 2019)

nealderidder said:


> I think I can get a hold of the Conditions of Approval, I'll see if I can find a reference to an AMMR in there.


It's in the building code not "conditions of approval".


----------



## Yikes (Jan 2, 2020)

The bathroom could probably be made to work under 11A without much difficulty.  The tub+sink design already complies with Fig.

11A-9E. They may be able to move the bath/entry wall further to the right, leaving just enough room for the 30x48" wheelchair space, then swing the bath door outward.  This may provide the needed 18" strike clearance at the door.  (CBC 11A requires the ability to enter the bathroom, close the door, use the fixtures, and exit.  It does not say "provide a turnaround space".)

Besides the powered door opener, another alternative could be to swing the entry door outward, which would only require a 12" strike clearance on the inside of the dwelling unit.  Regarding Mark's suggestion of a powered opener, click here to see how City of LA handles it.  Note that some CASp inspectors require battery backup and proximity sensors at automatic door openers.

Aside from the entry an bath, the kitchen is missing:
30" worksurface per 1133A.4
30"x48" parallel space at refrigerator per 1133A.2.3 and 4 (because the wing wall blocks it).

The furniture layout shows a table blocking the closet sliding door clearance per 1126A.3.4.


----------

